# Steak knives



## Duckfat (Feb 1, 2013)

It's time to toss the the Cutco steak knives (a gift) in the recycle bin and buy some real knives. For years I've been using steak knives that were corporate gifts and chucking them after a few years. The time has come to buy some steak knives I can enjoy using. I'd appreciate any input any one has on good steak knives that can be sharpened. I need four with a budget of $200.


----------



## Birnando (Feb 1, 2013)

I have some Laguiole knifes that I sharpen every so often.
The perfect tool for any food that requires the use of a knife when served imho.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 1, 2013)

warther cutlery s35vn steak knives for 225$? =D


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 1, 2013)

The wife's color scheme for the kitchen is red and I was able to pick up some red handled wusthoff grand prix II's for about 75% off taking advantage of a sale and an after Christmas loophole at the local WS. They work quite well, but if I hadn't gotten that deal I was ready to pull the trigger on the Laguiole's.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 1, 2013)

I really like the Warthers too. You can get a set of 4x5inch knives for 144.00


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm not sure I've ever seen the Warthers but I'll look for those. The Laguiole I like but it seems a bit confusing trying to sort out the good stuff and then there's the budget. Thanks for the tips. The other set I saw that on line I hadn't seen before was a set of Tojiro's.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 2, 2013)

I'd like to say thank you for throwing those POS knives out. Thank you my friend.


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL I've been cursing those knives for way toooo long. I looked up the Warthers and those look pretty nice. I had never even heard of that company before and they are made in the US! 
I'm kinda surprised I've never seen any one mention their cleavers.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 2, 2013)

kaeleb told me about it on another forum and another new guy there. so if kaeleb says it's good, i'm gonna definitely consider their knives. at least for me.


----------



## jigert (Feb 2, 2013)

Maybe you should check with Lefty?
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/10326-How-Much-do-You-Love-Steak


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone gave us a set of "Paula Dean" branded steak knifes some years ago . . . lets just say the Laguioles are looking attractive.


----------



## Reede (Feb 4, 2013)

I've got a set of 6 Opinel Carbone paring knives, probably to be delivered today, that are intended for this purpose. I will report in when they get here. Cost came out to about $10/ea.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 8, 2013)

Reede said:


> I've got a set of 6 Opinel Carbone paring knives, probably to be delivered today, that are intended for this purpose. I will report in when they get here. Cost came out to about $10/ea.



Good choice,carbon steel easy to sharpen.Takes a killer patina going thru those protiens


----------



## Reede (Feb 27, 2013)

Okay, these came in and got their initial sharpening last night. Typical factory type edge out of the box, no real danger of cutting yourself there. Anyway, a little work on the coarse carborundum to set the edge bevel, and then stropping on 220, 400, and 600 grit SiC strops got them to taking arm hair off nicely. They'll get tested this evening, and I'll have some pics tomorrow. A couple of the blades aren't completely tight in the handles, but they'll certainly be serviceable.


----------



## Reede (Feb 27, 2013)

As stated earlier, I ordered and received 6 Opinel carbone paring knives to put to use as steak knives. They arrived with an edge similar to many mass produced knives we're familiar with. Thin stock, three-quarter tang with two rivets in the handle. Best part, the thin steel. Sat down last night and got the first edge put on these. I figure I don't need anything too fancy, as they undoubtedly will run into plates, etc. from time to time. 
Stopped by the store on the way home, because I figured if I was going to test a steak knife, I needed a steak. No wimping out and using chicken or fish or pork the first time out the gate. So I picked up a ribeye with some new potatoes, and did a quick sous-vide prepartation on the steak while I went to check on things as the barn. Oven roasted the potatoes with onion and some baby bellas, and then seared the outside of the steak. Steak was nice and tender, but the knife went through like a hot knife through butter. Very large improvement over what we would think of as a steak knife, while not being something that I would be afraid of having contact with the surface of a plate(definitely not going to do that with the Rader wa-integral paring knife). 
Anyway, I'm pleased, and would recommend these little Opinels to anyone looking for a good, functional steak knife. 
First off, next to my Kikuichi 240 gyuto:





Then next to the Rader paring:




And finally, with supper:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 28, 2013)

Reede said:


> Okay, these came in and got their initial sharpening last night. Typical factory type edge out of the box, no real danger of cutting yourself there. Anyway, a little work on the coarse carborundum to set the edge bevel, and then stropping on 220, 400, and 600 grit SiC strops got them to taking arm hair off nicely. They'll get tested this evening, and I'll have some pics tomorrow. A couple of the blades aren't completely tight in the handles, but they'll certainly be serviceable.



Thanks for the post & pictures Reede,food looks good.I have a couple carbon Opinels inc.# 12 wt. 4.75 blade,looks like you have some good steak knives there:knife:


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the update on the Opinel's Reede. I'd ordered a set that never came in (Amazon) so I caved the other day and bought a set of wood handled Chicago Cutlery for $17. LOL
Believe it or not they are sharp and better than the Cutco's and the Wusthof serrated set I tossed.
I'm still looking for the perfect set.


----------



## longhorn (Mar 5, 2013)

In terms of the steel I am sure there are much better options out there, but I think that at times it is easier to just whip the honing steel out of the knife block and realign some softer steel. My vote goes to sabatier, Laguiole just don't seem so great to me.

http://www.sabatier-shop.com/kitchen-knives_11_elegance_steak-knife-5-in__2500st13lcoa.html


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 6, 2013)

I saw a set of sabs on fleabay and I'm still kicking myself for not grabbing them. Any one know of a US based vendor carrying those?


----------

